# Butterfly inlays for split boards



## fredsled (Dec 18, 2008)

I am missing the boat somewhere along the line when trying to make this process work. I have an old template guide left to me from my dad, and bought everything I needed for the router (big Freund plunge router)...but can;t seem to get the template guide to stay tight while I cut with the bit. It comes apart almost automatically and I have since ruined it by having the bit chew it up as it flopped around. Am I trying to cut too deep? I was told to only fasten the guide by hand, but maybe it needs more? It looks so easy on TV!! I am a moderately capable woodworker but I have met my match it seems...

advice will be most welcome

thanks


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I hope someone can help you with your contraption. I'm afraid I can't. I cut all mine by hand, it's easier than you may think. Sure sounds like your not having much luck with the method you are trying. I found a couple pictures I have posted here recently of hand cut butterflies on some of my work.


----------



## fredsled (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks Daren...I enjoyed your website. Do you use a scroll saw or band saw to cut these butterflies? And just chisel out the opening?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

fredsled said:


> Do you use a scroll saw or band saw to cut these butterflies? And just chisel out the opening?


:yes:. I make the butterflies on the band saw, but a scroll saw would work too (or a handsaw). I cheat as much as I can on the holes. I trace around the butterfly and use the scroll saw/coping saw/backsaw (whatever is the right tool for the circumstance) . I am cutting mine all the way through, not just inlaying them so that works. Another way if the crack is small and no other tool works you can use a spade bit/forstner bit to make a pilot hole in the big part of the receiving hole and use a jig saw to remove most of the material.

Any way I cut the holes out I "leave the line" and clean up/fit the hole and butterfly with a sharp chisel. Some smaller ties I do just chisel the hole out, like on the first picture in the above post. Just a sharp chisel and a couple minutes and viola. Here is a close up of a "test fit".


----------



## fredsled (Dec 18, 2008)

I see now...this is a huge help...thanks so much Daren, I will go straight out to the shop and give it a whirl.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Are you using a guide bushing with a removable second bushing on your router to trace the pattern? Whiteside makes a nice kit...On sale at Woodcraft for $29.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Daren, Your work never, and I mean never, ceases to amaze me! I honestly didn't know those were through bowties on your projects. Probably should have but didn't. Are they then glued in place or are they just "fitted in"? Man I have alot to learn!:notworthy:

John


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice work Daren!:thumbsup:

I like the fact that the ties are all different and not looking like they came out of a production line.

I see the Butterfly thickness is quite larger than the depth you need. What's the process for getting it to it's final thickness?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jdixon said:


> Are they then glued in place or are they just "fitted in"?


Yea, they are glued.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Jason W said:


> I like the fact that the ties are all different and not looking like they came out of a production line.
> 
> I see the Butterfly thickness is quite larger than the depth you need. What's the process for getting it to it's final thickness?


Me too, that is the cool thing about hand cutting your own, you can size them accordingly. Like that split walnut crotch, notice how they are different sized and each just kisses the sapwood, that was preplanned of course.

I think that close up is deceiving from the angle. The butterfly is only about 1/2 way in. I do make them 1/8"-1/4" thicker than the board I am repairing though. I try to make them so tight I have to drive them in with a wooden mallet, so I need them a little long to sand off any dents or whatever that may cause. That is all I do, drive them in and sand them flush.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

That chair is just crazy! Book matched and everything! I'm looking forward to my new shop and these forums for inspiration!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Jason W said:


> That chair is just crazy! Book matched and everything!


It is also curly and spalted (the back and seat) the frame is curly 1/4 sawn. Here is a thread when I was kicking around what to do with the "scrap pieces" I had. Not too much of the build really, just a couple pictures then old buddies get to messing with each other and that is how it ends :laughing: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/ok-what-would-you-do-wood-2684/


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

*Tell me more.*

I am not familiar with those butterfly joints. Do they actually keep the board from further splitting or they just for looks. They are very unique and I like the looks of them. Where else would you use them, beside splitting wood?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Ohio Ron said:


> I am not familiar with those butterfly joints. Do they actually keep the board from further splitting or they just for looks.


They have been around for a long time (centuries).I have seen ancient wooden cooking/eating tools for example with these exact repairs, like dough bowls. Both, they can stop the split or make an already split piece just look cool. I imagine they where originally used to stop a split when using green wood that would have split more as it dried or fix like I mentioned a utilitarian piece instead of make a new one. All my pieces are kiln dried so they are done splitting. So instead of looking at a split board as trash, or cutting off the length that has split I use the patches for looks. Same with joining 2 board like I do. I could just join them and leave it at that. But like on that book matched table top with the 3 butterflies down the center they are to draw attention to the center of the top. And I think they fit with the overall color since the top is bordered with white, throw a little white in the middle for looks.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

When I clicked on this thread I was hoping to see some butterflies inlayed into the wood, But all i saw was bowties. Were was the butterflies? You say Potato, and I say Pototo, lets call the whole thing off.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

how are u making those little wooden fixtures to put in the cracks? how to make the holes for them?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Read post no. 4*

That was covered there...bandsaw and a sharp chisel.  bill


----------



## kyoko (Mar 15, 2017)

What do you guys do with the crack after the bowtie is placed? I have a 8/4 black walnut slab with a crack that goes through the slab. I would like to stabilize it with a few bowties, but not sure what to do with the crack itself. Crack is about 20" long.

TIA


----------

